# Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild - EDIT: Vergleichsbilder hochgeladen!



## Jack159 (16. November 2011)

Ich hatte bisher meinen Monitor immer per VGA Kabel am Rechner angeschlossen.
Monitor - VGA Kabel - VGA/DVI Adapter - Grafikkarte DVI Slot.
Irgendwann hab ich mir mal ein DVI Kabel besorgt, bekam damit aber ein  leicht unscharfes Bild. Hab dann einfach wieder das VGA Kabel+DVI  Adapter angeschlossen.

Vor kurzem hab ich einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Da ich in Spielen an  dunklen stellen (z.b. Schatten), ein leichtes flimmern (solche Wellen  von unten nach oben, ganz leicht zu sehen) bemerkte, fand ich durch  googleln raus, dass es Zeit für ein DVI Kabel wäre.
Ich schloss also das DVI-Kabel an. Resultat war, genau diese gleiche  seltsame stellenweise unschärfe wie beim alten Rechner (Flimmern in  Spielen ist aber weg!). Ich dachte mir ok, liegt vielleicht am Kabel.  Also neues DVI-Kabel bestellt, genau das gleiche...

Ich denke nicht, dass es am Monitor liegt, weil diese Unschärfe nur Stellenweise auftritt.
Die Schrift der Destkopsymbole ist z.b. bei beiden Kabeln genau gleich scharf.
In Firefox z.b. ist die Schrift bei DVI etwas unscharf.

Ich benutze Windows 7. Nach jeder neuinstallation von Windows 7 hatte  ich bisher immer dieses Unscharf-Problem aufgrund von ClearType,  Kantenglättung und Schriftart. Nach deaktivieren von ClearType,  Kantenglättung und ändern der Schriftart auf Thaoma, ist die Schrift gut  (bei VGA). 
Wenn ich jetzt per DVI anschließe, kommts mir vor, als wenn ich Windows 7  neu installiert hätte und wieder dieses Unscharf-Problem hab, was an  irgendwelchen Einstellungen liegt. Aber das verändern der Einstellungen  unter DVI bringt nichts...

Grafikkarte: 560ti 
Monitor: LG M228-WA-BZ

Könnt ihr weiterhelfen?


Edit:

Vergleichsbilder hochgeladen!
Jeweils 2 Bilder von VGA und DVI. Besonders deutlich ist der Unterschied in der Favoritenleiste bei Firefox zu sehen. 
Bei VGA ist die schrift noch richtig pixelig scharf, bei DVI jedoch irgenwie geglätteter und runder+dicker. Als wenn bei DVi irgendwie AA aktiv wäre..
Ist der Unterschied noch normal und ich muss mich einfach nur dran gewöhnen, oder liegts wirklich am Monitor (DVI Port defekt?)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Mach mal nen Screenshot von der "Unschärfe"


----------



## Gamefruit93 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Versuch mal die Treiber neu zu installieren, nachdem du uns ein Screen von der Unschärfe gemacht hast.
Wenn sie auf einem Screen nicht zu sehen ist dann mach es mal per Kamera.


----------



## Kel (17. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Native Auflösung gewählt?


----------



## onslaught (17. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Ist das Eingangssignal am Monitor eingestellt ?
Bei meinem Samsung gibts da - Auto -erkennt selbst was da ankommt, oder eben Analog - Digital. 
Wobei meiner letztens spuchten machte, war immer auf Auto, dann musste ich die feste Digital-Einstellung auswählen und dann war wieder Ruhe im Karton äh Monitor


----------



## Jack159 (17. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Ich habe die native Auflösung eingestellt.
Treiberneuinstallation bringt nichts.
Auf Screenshots sieht man leider keinen Unterschied.

Ich gehe jede wette ein, dass es an Windows 7 bzw. an diesem kack ClearType liegt. Musste nämlich sonst bei VGA immer bei jeder W7 Neuinstallation da erstmal was verstellen, bis die Schrift scharf wurde. Die optimalen Settings für VGA kenne ich, aber bei DVI siehts unscharf aus. Es ist genau die selbe unschärfe, als wenn ich W7 neuinstalliert hätte und per VGA angeschlossen hätte.

Ich werd wohl nicht drum rum kommen, mal Windows XP zu installieren und da mal das DVI Kabel zu checken -.- Da gibts dieses kack ClearType ja nicht.
Wenns da unscharf ist, liegts am Monitor, wenn nicht, dann an W7.

Wie siehts denn bei euch DVI-Nutzern aus, wenn ihr W7 frisch installiert? Ist direkt alles scharf, oder müsst ihr erstmal ClearType usw verstellen/ausschalten?


----------



## Pixy (17. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Dann stell die Schärfe am Monitor auf Standard, ich kann mir Vorstellen, dass du das angeglichen hast, als du das VGA Kabel benutzt hast.

Normal ist das DVI schärfer, weil es Digital ist und VGA Analog.


----------



## Lyran (17. November 2011)

*AW: Von VGA auf DVI-D umgestiegen - Teilweise unscharfes Bild*

Mach die GPU-Beschleunigung in Firefox aus, das wirkt Wunder 

Firefox 4: Text sieht verschwommen aus (Windows) | holgermetzger.de


----------



## Jack159 (17. November 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Dann stell die Schärfe am Monitor auf Standard, ich kann mir Vorstellen, dass du das angeglichen hast, als du das VGA Kabel benutzt hast.
> 
> Normal ist das DVI schärfer, weil es Digital ist und VGA Analog.


 Ich hab keine schärfe einstellung am monitor.
ich kann da nur farben einstellen, sonst nix was das bild angeht.
bei vga kann ich noch kalibirieren, aber bei dvi ist ja nix mehr.

Edit:

Vergleichsbilder im Startpost hochgeladen!


----------



## GxGamer (18. November 2011)

Also ich seh da keinen Unterschied.
Im Firefox kann es aber helfen wenn du da die Hardwarebeschleunigung abstellst.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

Mit Screenshot meinte ich eigentlich das du mit der "Druck" Taste oder einem Screenshot-Tool ein Bild machst 

Da kann man besser erkennen ob es an der Signalübertragung liegt oder an etwas anderem wie Windows, einer falschen Auflösung (dann wäre das resultierende Bild ja kleiner als 1680x1050) etc..


----------



## Jack159 (18. November 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Also ich seh da keinen Unterschied.
> Im Firefox kann es aber helfen wenn du da die Hardwarebeschleunigung abstellst.


 Also ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung wirds noch unschärfer 
Schau ganz genau hin. Bei der Firefox Favoritenleiste wo Gamestar, Buffed, gulli usw steht, da erkennt man es am besten.





Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mit Screenshot meinte ich eigentlich das du mit  der "Druck" Taste oder einem Screenshot-Tool ein Bild machst
> 
> Da kann man besser erkennen ob es an der Signalübertragung liegt oder an  etwas anderem wie Windows, einer falschen Auflösung (dann wäre das  resultierende Bild ja kleiner als 1920x1080) etc..


 
Hab ich mal gemacht, aber da erkennt man 0 Unterschiede...Deswegen ein Foto, da erkennt man es wenigstens.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

Wenn man es auf dem Foto erkennt und auf dem Screenshot nicht dann liegts entweder
- an einer falschen Auflösung
- Overscan/Underscan
- falschen Monitor-Einstellungen

Ich werd mir mal das Handbuch runterladen und schauen.


Hab jetzt mal das Handbuch überflogen.
Was ist denn als *DVI/RGB-Modus* gewählt (siehe Handbuch Seite 34)?
Ist da vielleicht "Weich" oder eine andere "Bildverbesserung" aktiv?

Und hat das dargestellte Bild vielleicht einen kleinen schwarzen Rand (Underscan) aus ein paar Pixeln?

Mach auch mal nen Screenshot der Auflösungseinstellungen im NVidia-Treiber.


----------



## GxGamer (18. November 2011)

Haste im Treiber Triple-Buffering an?
Frag mich nu nicht wo man die Option bei nvidia findet 

PS: Ich sehs nun auch.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Haste im Treiber Triple-Buffering an?


 
Was hat das damit zu tun


----------



## Jack159 (18. November 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal das Handbuch überflogen.
> Was ist denn als *DVI/RGB-Modus* gewählt (siehe Handbuch Seite 34)?
> Ist da vielleicht "Weich" oder eine andere "Bildverbesserung" aktiv?
> 
> ...


Eingestellt habe ich "Dynamisch" und "6500k". Da was zu verändern bringt nix, wird nur dunkler/heller.
Naja, an den Rändern eines Bildschirms ist ja immer irgendwo ein schwarzer Rand. Also nix auffälliges.

Nvidia Auflösungseinstellungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Vorweg: Hertzzahl lässt sich dort nicht ändern.





GxGamer schrieb:


> Haste im Treiber Triple-Buffering an?
> Frag mich nu nicht wo man die Option bei nvidia findet
> 
> PS: Ich sehs nun auch.


Dreifach-Puffer ist aus.
Und wie empfindest du es? Als normal? Oder eher unnormal?^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. November 2011)

Also jetzt bin ich echt am Ende meines Wissens angelangt 
Vielleicht liegts am Monitor selbst.
Oder der DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte hat nen Hieb weg.
Hast du schon mal versucht den Monitor mit den Grundeinstellungen "auf Anfang" einzustellen?
Ist vielleicht im Treiber unter "Desktop Größe und Position anpassen" irgendwas verstellt?

Kannst du den Monitor vielleicht mal an einem anderen PC per DVI anschließen - wenn dort dasselbe Problem auftritt dann liegts am Monitor.


----------



## Jack159 (18. November 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Also jetzt bin ich echt am Ende meines Wissens angelangt
> Vielleicht liegts am Monitor selbst.
> Oder der DVI-Ausgang der Grafikkarte hat nen Hieb weg.
> Hast du schon mal versucht den Monitor mit den Grundeinstellungen "auf Anfang" einzustellen?
> ...


 Wie gesagt mein Rechner ist 3 Wochen alt. 
Beim Rechner davor (selber Monitor wie jetzt) hatte ich auch mal DVI probiert, war genau das gleiche Problem.
Hab also 3 verschiedene DVI Kabel und 2 verschiedene Rechner probiert^^


----------

